# Pass King fishing!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello fellow PFF'ers. I recently got my boaters license and I am on Spring Break now. On monday me and my buddy are going to drop the girls off at sand island and get some fishing done. I havent trolled for kings in a while. I was wondering if yall could help a brother out and give me some tips. Whats the best bet? Trolling ciggar minnows? Stretch 30's? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Maybe even get the girls in on some king actions. Thank yall in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*bait*







! blue yellow 2 and 3 black silver, mullet holo green silver, 8.99 walmart


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

got the same lure sitting in my tackle box. Cant tell from the pic. you use a leader? thanks for the help.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

We use silver dusters with cigs and always run a deep ribbonfish with a yellow hair duster. Cant remember not catching our limit this time of year. You also might want to run a purple feather ballyho right down the middle long been some good near shore sailfish hook ups lately.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i use 30 to 40 lb wire, did use 60 lb leader but got out there in very rough seas, had a 850 penn, no clicker, buddy turned and looked and spool was empty, by the time i got it in leader rubbed or was bit, went to wire quick. walmart had stretsh 25 and 25,splus for under 9 dollars, 12.20most everywhere else, just dont all have a lot of colors store on 29 has green silver but no blue yello , dophin holo u may have to hit blueangle or mobile hwy store


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*im wating for weather to calm a little*















head out and around buoy 1, up beach in about 35 ft of water 2,6 t0 4,1 mph :whistling:circle the 3 barges, if they are around you should do well watch those hooks, had a king jump in boat last year when i went to gaff him, landed in my father in law and son in laws lap


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks sig226, I really appreciate all this info. Seems like you know how to slay them. Ill prolly hit up the walmart on blue angel considering it is closer. Then probably Outcast after that for some skirts and ciggs. Again thank yall for your help. =)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Sunshine if your doing some slow trolling, try a chartruese 1-1 1/2oz bucktail jig with a good size treble stinger and just pin a cigar minnow on it. I used to use em all the time if we got off work early and just putting around the pass. Caught alot of Kings and bigger spanish on em. Also you can add a trolling weight and slow bounce the bottom for the grouper in shallower waters. I'm sure you probably already know but this might save someone a ticket by the "man". Make sure you check the lateral line on those big spanish so they're not juvy kings. Saw a guy get a $100 ticket for two juvy kings he thought were spanish. These two are easy because of the color, but sometimes the kings have the same spot pattern. http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11278/juvenile-king-mackerel-vs-spanish-mackerel-easy-id/


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Making a list of all the lures i need. Ill add the chartruese to it. Thanks lastcast. Ill be sure to look for the lateral line drop on em. I think with all this info ive gotten theres no way I can go wrong.


----------



## guyharvey (May 11, 2011)

Where exactly is buoy # 1 out of Pensacola? me and a friend just got into kayak fishing in the gulf ,and are looking to try out some bottom fishing if the water is right for it.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

# 1 bouy is about 1.5 miles pass the Mass


----------

